# ASB Mare. Pat's Brat



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

R.I.P
Pat's Brat
ASB Mare
Sire: Pat Shriver​ 
Pat's Brat (Brat) was Six years old when she passed away September 27,2001. Brat was by the late Pat Shriver, She was never able to become the champion that she deserved to be. Pat's Brat was owned by The Recent "Pine Hollow Farms", Pine Hollow was selling her and My Parents Decided to buy her before she was going to be put in My Mother's Name, She was found deceased. 
Brat will be missed dearly by all that new her, She will forever be loved by myself and my family who all grew so close with her over a two years. Brat had a "boyfriend" who was a retired thoroughbred lesson horse took it the hardest, he was so depressed from her death. Brat's death came to such a shock due to her age and she was 100% healthy, My Parents and I wanted to get test done to find cause of death but since she was in the stable's name we had no say. ​ 
Brat, 
you where such a great horse all around the "perfect" horse for putting up with an eleven year old. I will forever miss and love you, and you will forever have a big spot in my heart. ​ 
R.I.P
Pat's Brat 
I love you​


----------

